# Piranha's and a Lobster



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

I was thinking of getting a blue lobster from aquascape and putting him in with some P's of the same size. My tank is empty at the moment, so i would introduce the P's and the lobster at the same time.
Does anyone think it will work?








The lobster is like 55$ from aquascape, so it would be a waste of 55$ if he get's eaten, or an expensive dinner for the P's.








I just think it would be cool to have a Blue Diamond Rhom and a blue lobster in the same tank.








Has anyone here had some experience's with P's and lobster's in the same tank here?


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

i believe you mean krayfish, because lobsters are saltwater, but you can try it, it could probably go 50-50, your p's could attack it, but the crayfish will try to attack anything on the bottom of the tank, so im not sure, i couldnt keep a JD and a krayfish together, so i dont think a P would do well either


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I read this thread and thought to myself hmmmmm we are having steak and lobster for dinner tonight since its Friday, this guy must be cooking piranha and lobster. Lobster or its equivalent crayfish are a feast for any piranha species, assuming of course the fish is not smaller than the lobster or crayfish. Otherwise the dining result would be reversed.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

well seeing as how shrimp and crayfish are food for most predator fish in the wild I would say that is a big No. save your 55 bucks.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It might work for a while but eventually the "lobster" should get eaten... not a good idea...







!


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Right on fella's.
I just thought i throw it out there.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranha5150 said:


> Right on fella's.
> I just thought i throw it out there.


Unless you don't mind losing 55 dollars, then give them a feast!









Seriously though, the lobster probably wouldn't last very long in a piranha tank. It could also pose a hazard to young piranhas, as they are known to kill piranhas when they are small. Crustaceans are at extra risk of being eaten when they are molting and have a soft shell.
~Taylor~


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i think p's eat crustaceans in tha wild. so id say no.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thats a good food treat


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i have fed my rhom crayfish and he loves them...they don't stand a chance! fun to watch though


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

ill pu it too you this way, i bought some of these blue crayfish/lobsters for my trpoical tank and they even got eaten in there so im guessing in your P tank they are gonna get eaten also, so IMO its a waste of money.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Waiste of dolla's.


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

You will be wasting your money, gourmet for the Rhom


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

mikfleye said:


> i believe you mean krayfish, because lobsters are saltwater, but you can try it, it could probably go 50-50, your p's could attack it, but the crayfish will try to attack anything on the bottom of the tank, so im not sure, i couldnt keep a JD and a krayfish together, so i dont think a P would do well either


He is talking about a blue crayfish, but there are species of freshwater lobster I believe.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

it wont work bro...it might work for a while but when the "lobster" molts its gone.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i tried it too it didnt work


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Louie D said:


> i believe you mean krayfish, because lobsters are saltwater, but you can try it, it could probably go 50-50, your p's could attack it, but the crayfish will try to attack anything on the bottom of the tank, so im not sure, i couldnt keep a JD and a krayfish together, so i dont think a P would do well either


He is talking about a blue crayfish, but there are species of freshwater lobster I believe.








[/quote]

Here's the link to the Lobster at aquascape, they also have a blue crayfish too! But this one says lobster, what does it look like to you guys?

here's the blue lobster
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...?idCategory=284

Here's the blue crayfish
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...?idCategory=124


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranha5150 said:


> i believe you mean krayfish, because lobsters are saltwater, but you can try it, it could probably go 50-50, your p's could attack it, but the crayfish will try to attack anything on the bottom of the tank, so im not sure, i couldnt keep a JD and a krayfish together, so i dont think a P would do well either


He is talking about a blue crayfish, but there are species of freshwater lobster I believe.








[/quote]

Here's the link to the Lobster at aquascape, they also have a blue crayfish too! But this one says lobster, what does it look like to you guys?

here's the blue lobster
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...?idCategory=284

Here's the blue crayfish
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...?idCategory=124
[/quote]
I don't believe there are "true" freshwater lobsters. I'm pretty sure they are just large crayfish that they call lobsters.


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

I bought 2 crayfish today, $1.99 each, don't know how long they'll live, but they were cheap









View attachment 115168


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

do they have baskewts for hand cus if they do take em oout there worth more than you paied


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

When I drop a crayfish into my tank, my pygo shoal eat them in seconds claws and everything. So I'm sure that a lobster would not last too long either.

Hater


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Ducklake said:


> I bought 2 crayfish today, $1.99 each, don't know how long they'll live, but they were cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let us know how long that lasts....


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

We got home, looked, and i couldn't find the other crayfish, well apparently he found a good hiding spot









View attachment 115218


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Ducklake said:


> We got home, looked, and i couldn't find the other crayfish, well apparently he found a good hiding spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to zoom in to see exactly where he was at......


----------



## shandy (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi, this is my attempt at housing a blue lobster with my rbps.
View attachment 115269


The lobster was 4" long, and this lasted for about 1 hour.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I just can't understand what kind of crayfish that is, that costs 55$!?


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

he will get eaten do you live under a rock?

blue lobs at petco are 9.99 he mayb talking of the marron blue lob


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

shandy said:


> Hi, this is my attempt at housing a blue lobster with my rbps.
> View attachment 115269
> 
> 
> The lobster was 4" long, and this lasted for about 1 hour.


Pretty normal...







!


----------

